# Orchid mantis



## bugzilla (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at macro photography using my new Sigma 100mm Macro lens.

This is my oldest female, L7 I think. What do you think?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 13, 2008)

shooting a white subject on a white background isnt going to work.try again with a background that isnt white.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 13, 2008)

fantastic pic


----------



## Giosan (Apr 13, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> shooting a white subject on a white background isnt going to work.try again with a background that isnt white.


I think it adds something special to the shot, really shows their camouflage.

Nice shot!


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> shooting a white subject on a white background isnt going to work.try again with a background that isnt white.


Yea, I know what you mean. She's on the flower of a white orchid though to try and show how good their camouflage is. Maybe a smaller aperture would be better?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 14, 2008)

manual mode

f/11

shutter speed 200

iso200

full flash


----------



## Ian (Apr 14, 2008)

That's an awesome shot bugzilla!


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> manual modef/11
> 
> shutter speed 200
> 
> ...


I'll take a play with these settings in the week when it's bright in the conservaory. The only flash I've got atm is the on-board flash which is a bit harsh (could fashion a diffuser out of paper though I suppose)

Thanks for the settings


----------



## Trademark (Apr 16, 2008)

Ohhh, it's so pretty. I think I actually like the white on white. It caught my attention because I had to make out what was sitting on the flower, then you realize it's a mantis and you're like "whoa!"


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know how to tell you how beautiful that mantis is.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> shooting a white subject on a white background isnt going to work.try again with a background that isnt white.


Shooting white on white can look good!


----------

